

Ask HN: Who's hiring remote workers? (February 2011 edition) - BerislavLopac

Just like the "Who's hiring?" thread, but for remote/telecommuting positions only.
======
bobds
Here is the other thread about remote workers.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161368>

By the way, it's 2011 now. ;)

~~~
BerislavLopac
Oh, was looking but couldn't find that one. Thanks!

